

Ask HN: Becoming a General Surgeon? - shire

As a Web Developer I&#x27;m looking to expend my interest more in life and I see a lot of people with many problems in life which is considering me to become some kind of Doctor, preferably a General Surgeon because I would like to fix or cure people with deformities, cancer, illness or surgical needs in their body. I want to make a difference in people&#x27;s lives.<p>I know HN isn&#x27;t just full of Programmers but people of all professionals so I would like advice and what it takes to become a Surgeon. I hear the cost is expensive and takes decades to become one. Please let me know what you think of this. Keep in mind I don&#x27;t have a degree or any experience in Medicine.
======
roderick3427
It doesn't take decades to become a general Surgeon at least not in the US.
You have to get your undergraduate studies done (4 years) and then go to
medical school (4 years ). After that you have to do your residency in general
surgery which is about five years. So it adds up to be about 13 years give or
take.

~~~
shire
how does one pay for 8 years of school? Loans?

~~~
roderick3427
Yes sir loans.

